# 4-conductor speaker wire for rear speakers



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

My room design gives me little opportunity to hide speaker wire, so I ran 4-conductor speaker wire for my rear speakers. My rear speakers are about 10 feet apart. Could someone please advise me how to separate the pairs of wires accross the gap? Are there any potential problems if I make a fork in the run by splicing in 2-conductor speaker wire? My different wires are the same guage. If this will work well, where can I find a splicing tutorial?

Thanks,
D


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

Personally I would run the 4 wire to the first rear speaker. From there I would connect a 2 wire to the 4 wire and run that to the remaining speaker, no real splicing needed. If that is not possible I could try to explain some splicing options.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

Another option might be to strip back the outer cover about 5' then just "Y" off to both speakers. Maybe some electrical tape where needed to keep each speaker wire pair together.

Another idea is to double up everything and wire each speaker with a "star" or "Quad" wire arrangement. I have found the sound improves, however the cable cost is 2X. Monoprice and Parts Express have reasonable prices and readily available.

You might just try it with a single speaker (with the wire you already have) just to hear the difference!


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Stroh, what do you mean by "no real splicing"? What is the best way to connect the 2-wire to the 4-wire for a good signal?

AVoldMan, I did not know about the quad star wires. I read about them. They look good, but I already purchased my wire. 

If I strip back the outer cover, I will have bright colored wire showing instead of the inconspicuous neutral color.

Thanks,
D


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> If I strip back the outer cover, I will have bright colored wire showing instead of the inconspicuous neutral color.


If you would like to hide or blend the wires into the wall, there are cable management products or plastic channels available that would tidy things up. Try Office Depot or others.

You still might just want to setup the "quad" wire test with just a single speaker just to see if it's something you might try in the future. I did and it convinced me that it was worth it!


----------

